# Aosp roms



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I tried using sense and sense based roms but I'm back to Aosp roms....how can anyone stand the lag with sense?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> I tried using sense and sense based roms but I'm back to Aosp roms....how can anyone stand the lag with sense?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Never tried aosp perhaps? Lol, I had no idea how much better aosp would be, but I haven't gone back since.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm a flashaholic and just got my tbolt about a week ago coming from a d2. I couldn't believe the lag with sense roms and the dl size. Just flashed a thoery rom and this is what I'm used TO! plus with imoseyon lean kernel OMG this thing flies. I love the sense visuals but can't stand less than an immediate response when I touch the screen lol.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

look into Gingeritus 3D this thing flys, im a big AOSP rom fan like MIUI and Cm7 but will all the bugs and support going downhill 3d has made me the bigges sense fan even after i hated sense so bad. very very responsive and i get no lags.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha there are several sense roms just as fast as any aosp rom. If your using rosie that's one.thing but put a different launcher on.it and.it flies plus everything works

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah, it is the huge file size and the stock "rosie' launcher that i notice it the most.
liquid nonsense it just as fast as AOSP IMO but keeps some of the nice sense features. but after tweaking AOSP to my liking, there is just no way i can stay on sense for longer than a couple days. AOSP camera is my only dislike about AOSP roms. Sense cameras are so much better.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Worksheds cm7 build is actually really nice. I don't ever see data drops either(I'm on the newest radio leak) converted me over from liquid 3.2. Extremely stable and great battery life. First ROM that I've been on for a while that holds a candle to liquid. I try sense ROM's every now and again but nothing has the speed as AOSP exp web browsing

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

AOSP in the past was buggy and I always stayed with Sense, with Liquid Smooth 3.2 (November) all of the AOSP issues that I ever noticed seemed to be swashed, and I been running Liquid Smooth 3.2 since it came out, lots of extra memory in comparison to any Sense rom I've tried and it still seems quicker to me than Sense. I use launcher pro as my launcher so that it pretty damn light.


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Is there any way to get Sense camera on aosp?

sent from HTC Mecha running Thundershed CM7


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

ryanstfl said:


> Is there any way to get Sense camera on aosp?
> 
> sent from HTC Mecha running Thundershed CM7


nope, the sense camera has to have sense framework for it to work.

best bet is to get a de-sensed ROM. not perfect, but works pretty well.
i have liquids nonsense ROM and have it set up exactly like i have an AOSP ROM set up and the difference is marginal, but having network location, GPS, high in call volume, better sound quality, and a Sense camera makes up for it.


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

I find the claim Sense being laggy well exaggerated. In fact I've had every flavor or Sense since (lol) I've had the TBolt which was still in froyo MR1 development and I've ran most AOSP roms since the first MR1 CM7 and my conclusion is if sense is noticeably laggy you just dont have the right rom/kernel/governer combination. I DO run AOSP as my daily but its not due to lag. And yes Sense uses a hellacious amount of RAM but even still there is always still free RAM available if you dont go extreme on the memory limits (example eternity's 3.5 Sense rom has the default memory set to autokiller equivalent of "extreme" which slows/lags graphical games everytime. changing the default to aggressive fixes this everytime). I will concede SOME sense roms are a little laggy while ALL AOSP roms are relatively snappy.but blame that on the devs not Sense. On the Droid Eris which had entry level hardware the Sense roms were ALWAYS faster than AOSP roms and always considered the "speed" roms.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Sense isn't laggy on my Rezound








But, sometimes, it caused a few slow downs here and there on my TB. That probably had a bit to do with the shitty bloat...


----------



## moderndayjaofa (Oct 17, 2011)

anyone has he links to worksheds cm7?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> AOSP camera is my only dislike about AOSP roms. Sense cameras are so much better.


+ a trillion

I keep toying with the idea of using a Sense ROM just for the camera, but there's so many other little things about Thundershed that I absolutely love and I'd hate to see them go just for the camera...


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I really like thundershed. I may go back to sense eventually for the camera and sense 3 answer screen but with imo 6.1 I get nice loud clear call volume and bluetooth audio is as good as sense. I wonder
...is there some sort of native launcher under the go launcher? I mean if you uninstalled go launcher would the rom just crash?


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

yes if u remove the launcher apk the phone will boot loop lol I tried this but if you instal a new launcher make it default then delete the go apk everything will be fine

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I really like thundershed. I may go back to sense eventually for the camera and sense 3 answer screen but with imo 6.1 I get nice loud clear call volume and bluetooth audio is as good as sense. I wonder
> ...is there some sort of native launcher under the go launcher? I mean if you uninstalled go launcher would the rom just crash?


Yes. It is quite bad to have no launcher installed. Or to answer your question, there is no "native" launcher alongside Go in the thundershed ROM.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> nope, the sense camera has to have sense framework for it to work.
> 
> best bet is to get a de-sensed ROM. not perfect, but works pretty well.
> i have liquids nonsense ROM and have it set up exactly like i have an AOSP ROM set up and the difference is marginal, but having network location, GPS, high in call volume, better sound quality, and a Sense camera makes up for it.


Network location? This problem was fixed ages ago.

In fact, I don't have any of these issues except Sense camera.


----------

